# Live Streaming zur eigenen Seite



## sharK223 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

also nach langem suchen in englischen foren und anderen diversen Seiten habe ich endlich herausgefunden wie man mit hilfe von "NSV Live Capture" seine Webcam und sein micro an seine eigene Seite Streamen kann. 

Oft wírd gesagt dass das nicht mehr geht weil FireFox 3.x das nötige Addon nicht unterstützt. Nun habe ich herausgefunden wenn man sich das Addon (also die nsvmoz_vp3_mp3.xpi) runter läd kann man sie mit WinRar öffnen und die .dll und die .xpt datei darin in das Plugin verzeichnis im Mozila Firefox ordner entpacken.
Nun kann man (wenn man alles richtig eingestellt hat das Addon für Firefox nutzen obwohl es sich sonst nicht instalieren lassen würde.

Jetzt meine Frage...
Wieso sollte man das tun. Kein normaler mensch welcher zufällig mal auf eure Seite kommt oder jemand welchen ihr dazu bittet möchte so ein aufwand veranstaltet nur um euch dann zu sehen. Natürlich könnte man einen selbst erstellten installer zum download anbieten aber geht das denn nicht auch leichter?
Wie z.B. Giga.de. Sie haben auch einen Live Steam. Hier muss der User allerdings nichts downloaden. Wie haben die das gemacht.


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2009)

Es kommt immer auf den Streamcodec an, wieviel Streß man mit jeweiligen Addons oder Plugins hat. Auf der recht sicheren Seite ist man mit Microsoft- und Quicktime-Codecs. NSV ist nunmal kein Allerwelts-Codec.

mfg chmee


----------



## sharK223 (9. Mai 2009)

Ok aber welcher codec kann denn Audio und Video gleichzeitig Live Streamen und mit welchem Programm. AVI und mpg haben ja z.B. beides(Audio und Video) aber wenn ich im Internet nach Live Streaming suche finde ich immer nur NSV. Ich habe es auch schonmal mit VLC-Media player versucht aber damit bekomme ich es irgentwie nur übers lokale-netzwerk gestreamt, mit meiner Net-IP bekomme ich den Stream dann nicht geöffnet.


----------



## Da Hacker (9. Mai 2009)

Hi sharK223,



			
				sharK223 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok aber welcher codec kann denn Audio und Video gleichzeitig Live Streamen und mit welchem Programm.



Am besten eignet sich dazu immer noch Flash mit dem FLV-Format. Aber auch Microsoft bietet eigene Streamingverfahren und -möglichkeiten an. Dazu musst du nur die Microsoftseiten durchsuchen. Ich hab mich auch mal mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt aber hab dann aufgegeben und halte jetzt an der Flash-Technologie an(Vor allem muss es irgendwo Flashtemplates zum Thema Webcam-Übertragung geben).



			
				sharK223 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit meiner Net-IP bekomme ich den Stream dann nicht geöffnet.



Hast du auch deine Firewalls ausgeschaltet(bei Client und Server)?

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein kleinwenig weiterhelfen.

Ciao:
Adam


----------

